# Underwater Grocery Shopping



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Went to the Trysler Grounds natural bottom reef in 127 feet to do my fish shopping for a cookout. Nice dive. Picked up an 11 pound snapper, 5 lionfish and a shovelnose on this dive alone. 

I just gutted 15 total lionfish (I speared only the bigger ones that I saw) and I think I'm going to try to make fish jerky with them. Anybody ever tried this before? I've made salmon jerky before and it was fan-f**k**g-tastic. Hope the lionfish dehydrates as well as salmon does. The first fish took me about 10 minutes to clean, but by the time I was done, I was averaging about 1 minute per fish. Finally got a quick strategy to get them cleaned, and for once, didn't get poked even once! :yes: 

I'll post some pics and a report to tell how it went. 

This is why I don't go to the fish market during snapper season. I do my own shopping :thumbsup: 

Didn't feel like doing much editing so it's fairly raw, hope you enjoy!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Visibility was awesome...


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That was great editing I thought! I like the transition! Photo of that diver, well...exceptional......


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Very cool video! How deep was the area you were diving?


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work... Hard to beat a good day in the water!


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

*Lion harvest.*

Great video. Been a long time since I visited trysler.
The lobster bag you use to deposit the lions, how do you avoid getting stuck transporting them back to the boat?
A go-pro video of your technique prepping and cleaning a lion would be GREAT if you had the desire.
Again, thanks for sharing the dive.
Snap :thumbup:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> Very cool video! How deep was the area you were diving?


This dive was 127 ft.



Snap said:


> The lobster bag you use to deposit the lions, how do you avoid getting stuck transporting them back to the boat?


The bag is puncture proof. it's a modified dry bag with a lobster hotel on top. Made by A-Plus marine supply and sold locally at dive shops. Works GREAT for lions and I just throw lobster in there as well and sort them out later.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Great video!!!!....That is OUTSTANDING VIS for the Trysler Grounds!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for sharing.
Spear & gig 'em up.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice report, it was amazing diving this weekend with that viz. Probably some of the best I have seen around here.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Talk about multi tasking! Looks like a lot of fun, and great viz!


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

*Toxins*

Aquatic, thanks for the info on the bag. Is there any worry about toxins from the lions sticking one another in the bag? If so, what precautions do you take? I like the idea of not worrying with the spines under water.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Great video! It's cool to see what action I missing while remaining topside! Makes me want to finish my certification! Nice pic on ascent too!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Snap said:


> Aquatic, thanks for the info on the bag. Is there any worry about toxins from the lions sticking one another in the bag? If so, what precautions do you take? I like the idea of not worrying with the spines under water.


That never really crossed my mind. The toxin is very mild, though. I think in the beginning of this lionfish invasion, the press got a hold of a lot of photos of people who were allergic to the lionfish venom and now everybody thinks that is what will happen to them. Ask around, I've been stung about 4 times and for me, it is not even as bad as a bee sting. The puncture wound is worse than the venom.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:nice report:thumbsup:


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

Saw that hog fish in the beginning of the video. Didn't know they could be found up this way.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

FTLA said:


> Saw that hog fish in the beginning of the video. Didn't know they could be found up this way.


I didn't see any? Where in the video do you see one?


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

I rewatched the video about 5x, it looked like it the first time... Well damn!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Forgot to mention. I made lionfish and snapper jerky as an experiment and it was the jam! Great stuff:thumbup: I'm going to keep that in mind next time, it's a good way to preserve fish and its a really tasty snack.


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

*Jerky*

You strip the jerky or grind it up and squirt it out? You treat with sodium same as with deer meet?
Thanks for the reply


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I just sliced it as thin as i could, marinaded it in soy sauce, minced garlic and lemon juice.


----------

